# Avatar issues



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

I have been trying to upload an avatar for a while now and it does not load. It is 92x115 pixels. So I know it fits within the parameters of the rules.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

So, are you getting any kind of message?


----------



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

No message. It shows in my profile but not in the message boards.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

BFGuru said:


> No message. It shows in my profile but not in the message boards.


There's a profile picture and a avetar picture option. Maybe you are only posting the picture and not the avertar?


----------



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

Ahh maybe. Let me check again.


----------



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

And it worked! Thanks!


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

